

Tell HN: I put my startup up for sale. Enterprise-grade social media management - rksprst
https://flippa.com/133720-Enterprise-grade-social-media-management-web-application-for-sale-

======
rksprst
We've been working on Socialblaze for over a year. We strongly believe in the
product and have users who would attest to how critical/useful it has been for
them. We have a very strong roadmap that clearly differentiates us and solves
problems that nobody in our space is solving. However, simply, we ran out of
money and weren't able to secure the funding we needed.

We have some of the top brands and agencies using it. However, we need more
users and don't have the necessary budget to do proper marketing and continue
to develop on our roadmap. We want to give the product to someone who can take
it and has the resources it needs.

Clickable link to product: <http://www.socialblazeapp.com>

------
Flippa_com
Hi. I'm from Flippa. I've noticed you've listing the site as being a start-up
site rather than established. Without debating the definitions of these, you
may get more interest as an established site as you've been live for a number
of months now. Let me know if you'd like us to change this for you.

We've also added $80 worth of credits to your account so that you can feature
your listing during the private sale for more eyeballs.

Finally, we publish a weekly newsletter called the A-List that reviews premium
listings in detail (see <https://flippa.com/a-list>). We'll look at nominating
your listing for inclusion to ensure it gets visibility from our more premium
buyers.

------
blhack
Tell us what your website is and what it does.

I'm sure that this information is in the linked article, but so that this
isn't just an advertisement for your sale, tell us about it. How'd you market
it, why did it "fail"? What made you decide to sell? How'd you settle on a
price? What do you plan on doing after this? Are there employees that come
with this? What's it written in etc. etc. etc.

~~~
rksprst
I just left a comment here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2486586>

In terms of the price; the $20,000 is just the minimum offer. It will take at
least $500,000 in development effort to re-create the software we've built; so
there's a lot of value in the technology.

~~~
blhack
Is that a "no"? The comment you're linking me doesn't say much other than:

"We tried this, now we're selling it."

~~~
rksprst
A "no" to what question?

A detailed blog post will be coming soon with why we're selling, what we did,
etc.., if that's what you're looking for. Some of this info is in comments or
on the listing.

~~~
blhack
>A "no" to what question?

How'd you market it?

Why did it "fail"?

What made you decide to sell?

How'd you settle on a price?

What do you plan on doing after this?

Are there employees that come with this?

What's it written in?

I was asking you these questions because as it was (and is) there's not any
information here, you're just posting a link to an ad. This would be like me
posting a link to craigslist, and if anybody asked me about it, responding
that they should just read the craigslist post. I figured if you could give us
some actual information, it would have gotten you more points, and more
eyeballs on your link.

------
truefan2011
Can you share some usage stats. For e.g. number of users etc? also some
technical details on how the platform was built would be helpful. Thanks.

~~~
rksprst
What I posted on the Flippa site:

To make showing the stats easiest, I'll focus on the past 90 days: From Jan 25
to Aprl 24, we've had 1916 unique visits. The average time per visit is 4
mins. From those visits; we've had 319 signups to our product. That's a 16%
conversion rate.

We also ran some SEM campaigns, Facebook + LinkedIn ads. We had a 13%
conversion rate from Facebook ads. And a 5-40% conversion rate on LinkedIn
depending on the ad. With the right marketing budget, you should be able to
drive a lot of signups and usage to the product.

Our actual application (app.socialblazeapp.com) has had 737 visits in the past
90 days. Average time spend inside our application, per visit is 11 minutes.

The tech is all Microsoft based. The application is ASP.Net MVC 2.0 C# using
SQL Azure. We are hosted on Windows Azure although you can easily move the
application to dedicated windows servers and to use MS SQL.

------
didigogo
I used the website a couple times, and love it. I wish I had the money to
purchase it myself.

------
rubyrescue
why do you have the listing for 3 months? is there a buy it now or do bidders
have to wait?

~~~
rksprst
It's not an auction on Flippa. It's a private sale; meaning people make offers
and we accept the one we like. We did this because we want to make sure the
product goes to someone who will do something with it.

We don't want to wait the 3 months. We would prefer to sell as soon as
possible so that the product doesn't fall behind in terms of the roadmap /
competitors.

